
Ask HN: Ideas to Explore and Develop Together? - coucou
As the WFH currently happening, I have automated most of my works, giving me some downtime to work on ideas&#x2F;hobbies rather than watching shows.<p>Any suggestions on ideas to explore and can be developed together?
======
karlicoss
I've got a list of ideas to explore on my blog. Maybe you have some thoughts
on them :) [https://beepb00p.xyz/ideas.html](https://beepb00p.xyz/ideas.html)

